# Anybody up fer a big pot of tater soup



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

on a cool, cloudy, drizzly day at 50*. I is!!!!!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Yup! Tater soup would be good bout now!


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Now THAT if funny - I was just thinking that it's soon time for potato soup yesterday as the "cold front" came through.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Just had me some New England Clam chowder. I'm good to go.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Tater soup and clam chowder are wintertime favorites here.


----------



## clean one (Nov 7, 2006)

hell its 90 degrees here, but a pot of tater soup sounds good! my wife puts cabbage in hers, its great!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I like some Gumbo when them Cold November days come in.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

BigJeff823 said:


> I like some Gumbo when them Cold November days come in.


 i'm with you! thank god i married a cajun


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

My wife puts a can of corned beef it her potato soup. Man thats good when its cold out.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

How da hell you afford canned corned beef? I can recollect when people would snicker attcha fer etin corned beef. Po mans meal. At $4.99 per 1 lb can, I doubts iffen Warren Buffet could affords it.


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

Well, i dont et it to offen. Besides , i tried cookin a brisket and couldnt get it done on the inside to suit me. I cant stand a piece of bloody meat, and thats what i had after smoking it for damn near 6 hours. Once in a while i can find the canned stuff 2 for 1.


----------

